# Yanmar 140D Transmission



## Doublewide6 (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi I am wondering if parts are available (new or used) to repair a transmission on a YM140D? Are there members on here that are willing to sell parts as well? Furthermore, I am looking at buying a used (broken) Yanmar what do you think about this tractor and price? Log into Facebook


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Doublewide6 said:


> Hi I am wondering if parts are available (new or used) to repair a transmission on a YM140D? Are there members on here that are willing to sell parts as well? Furthermore, I am looking at buying a used (broken) Yanmar what do you think about this tractor and price? Log into Facebook


Sorry can't help you with FB because I no longer have an account for the past 2 years. So, I have no clue what you're referring to. 

As for getting parts and knowing who may have them, that's where the 35+ years of the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group comes in. Link below in my signature. Once joined, go to the WIKI > RESOURCE PAGE > scroll thru. It has all the valuable resources for anything and everything _*YANMAR*_ 

This forum here is a great help too. Just many have other brands and models.


----------

